# CJ BROWN Walleye fishing??



## eddyed13

Hey I'm new to the area and was wondering about fishing CJ brown reservoir for walleye! I love fishing walleye and saugeye all year around and was hoping to hear that this is a decent reservoir for walleye? Any tips or advice would be great and I hope to head over there to check it out! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Go gettem now! Hit the rocks on the dam this time of year,nite time with traditional baits (smithwicks/jigs).. 
I've herd of a couple monsters caught already this late winter!


----------



## eddyed13

Saugeyefisher said:


> Go gettem now! Hit the rocks on the dam this time of year,nite time with traditional baits (smithwicks/jigs)..
> I've herd of a couple monsters caught already this late winter!


How about mornings? I have a few perfect 10s I was thinking about throwing out tomorrow morning before sunrise!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yea that will work to. Go slloowww.


----------



## eddyed13

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yea that will work to. Go slloowww.


Appreciate the help! I will let you know if I get into anything! Got a few ideas to throw out there!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Remember,more then likely the rocks with the wind hitting them will be best,if there all the same. But also look for points where the rocks bet out further,or cuts in the rocks. Steeper banks etc ...an usually the before Sun up bite you will have the place to yourself. Don't be scared to throw sticks and jigs right up on the rocks parallel and fan cast out.
Good luck.... oh yeah I don't fish cj brown but a walleye is a walleye.


----------



## Syclone

hit the areas where the beach and rip rap come together. watch out for the nets, not sure if they are in yet


----------



## eddyed13

Saugeyefisher said:


> Remember,more then likely the rocks with the wind hitting them will be best,if there all the same. But also look for points where the rocks bet out further,or cuts in the rocks. Steeper banks etc ...an usually the before Sun up bite you will have the place to yourself. Don't be scared to throw sticks and jigs right up on the rocks parallel and fan cast out.
> Good luck.... oh yeah I don't fish cj brown but a walleye is a walleye.


Yeah that's what I am thinking also! The wind won't be the best for tomorrow morning but I'm gonna throw a few blade baits out as well and see if I can get anything coming from the deep to the shallow.. excited to try something new!


----------



## 9Left

and don't forget about just a plain leadhead jig tipped with the whole nightcrawler or minnow... that's always been a good bait for me at that body of water .


----------



## eddyed13

Well guys showed up there early with not much wind at all the lake had a thin piece of ice on the top layer! So didn't get a lot of fishing done.. decided to try Indian and got 1 saugeye before the storm hit! Still had the same issue at Indian with ice on the top layer but managed to find a little current with ice broken up!! Definitely wanna try CJ again just not sure when I will have time!


----------



## Syclone

Anyone know if they are netting fish at CJ Brown this year?


----------



## Tastefishy

_Nets are out at Alum Creek._


----------



## Cat Mangler

Syclone said:


> Anyone know if they are netting fish at CJ Brown this year?





Tastefishy said:


> _Nets are out at Alum Creek._


Is Alum a brood stock lake? What's the nets for? Sorry for being ignorant.


----------



## 9Left

catmangler...saugeye( as you know) are a product of Sauger and Walleye... the walleye are netted from CJ brown


----------



## T-180

Cat Mangler said:


> Is Alum a brood stock lake? What's the nets for? Sorry for being ignorant.


Alum is not a brood lake for saugeye / walleye, but I understand it is for muskie. Talked with a couple guys the last few years from the ODNR & they are very willing to talk fishing. Lots of research with the netting also.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Thanks for the info guys. 

Another question, slightly off topic. When spawning in a reservoir, do they still instinctually swim up river/creek out of reservoir like the Erie eyes do? I'd assume they would if it's feasible to a particular body of water, but we all know how assumptions go. Lol


----------



## Tastefishy

Monday ODNR was checking the nets at Alum and I watched them put transmitters in two Musky and two Saugeye. They said they are going to tract their movements of the course of the year. The transmitter is about half inch long and they cut the skin below the stomach then close it up with just one stitch.


----------



## 9Left

yup... saugs will repeat the same spawning ritual that walleye do.. thats why you see so many posts on FB about saugeye being caught belowDeer Creek spillway... The saugs Will swim up river to Spawn, they are just stopped by the dam , thats where they congregate...The same goes for every lowhead dam and spillway around town.
in a lake, walleye and saugs Will usually find a shallow flat area. The walleye that we catch in the maumee river , are only a very small fraction of the total amount of spawning walleye in Erie...the rest are out in the lake spawning in 5, 10, 15 feet of water... hence, the " jig bite" on the reefs.


----------

